# Zkrals Waschsalon



## zkral (17. Juni 2009)

*stöhn* Immer diese verflixten Hosen. *stopf* Was tut der damit? *einreib*

Oh, ihr seid schon da? Dann hallo. Schwingt euch auf den Waschstein eures Vertrauens, schnappt euch nen Kaffee oder einen von den angetrockneten Manakeksen drüben am Tresen und plaudert ein bisschen mit mir.

Diese verflixten Magier hier in Dalaran. Man sollte meinen zweihundert Fuß über dem Boden könnten die sich nicht schmutzig machen. *rubbel* Aber neeein. Immer wieder kommen hier welche rein - so genannten Helden - und sagen: mach mal sauber. Und hocken wie stumm da, bis ich ihre ach so tollen Roben gewaschen und geglättet hab.

*auswring*

Also was ich ja schon immer mal wissen wollte: Wie geht das eigentlich so zu bei den Helden? Ich meine, die haben kein Zuhause und schlafen, wenn sie nicht grad in der Wildnis sind im Gasthaus. Die haben ihre magischen Taschen in denen sie zig Sachen transportieren können, aber Seife? Oder mal ein Ersatzhemd? Nein, die kommen hier an mit den widerlichsten Gerüchen und den seltsamsten eingetrockneten Flüssigkeiten auf ihren Sachen. Trollblut, Flickwerkschmodder, Seuchenspritzer. Und dann sagen sie einfach: Mach mal sauber. Kannst auch gleich reparieren.
Und wer denkt an uns? Dem Magier vorhin hab ich gleich mal n Goldstück mehr abgeknöpft. Reicher Schnösel. Kommt her, angeblich in irgend einer Festung namens Urugar oder Ulduhain oder so gewesen, und bringt mit ne halb verbrannte Robe. Hat der ne Ahnung wie schwer es ist diese alten Gewebe zu reparieren? Die silbernen Fäden sind da ja noch einfach. Aber allein bei den Froststoff-Fäden, die ich einarbeiten muss, brennen mir immer die Finger. Oder die alten Runen zu reparieren die in den Saum gewoben sind. Wenn du da nur einen Fehler machst bringt der ganze Zauber nichts mehr.

*umstülp*

Und dann kommt er und mosert rum. Er sei Großmeister der Schneiderei und da müsste hier und dort was gemacht werden und überhaupt wäre er ja überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit meiner Arbeit. Pah. Großmeister. Für mich höchstens ein Hobbystricker. Zu faul seine eigenen Sachen zu flicken.

*aufhäng*

Naja. Aber das kennen wir ja alles. Und ihr? Seid ihr etwa auch solche Rumtreiber? So ungehobeltes Volk dass sich dauernd im Nirgendwo rumprügelt? Oder habt ihr was vernünftiges gelernt?

*aufrichtundamkreuzdrück*

Vergiss es. So wie du aussiehst gehörst du auch zu denen. Aber lass mal hören. Was gibts neues von da draußen? Zufällig schon meine Cousine getroffen? Die ist vor n paar Monaten mal mit so einem Tross losgezogen. Angeblich für so Leute die sich Argentumirgendwas nennen. In den Osten, Trolltharon oder so. Will dort das große Gold machen, mit ihren Pfeilen und Kugeln und dem ganzen Zeug. Nich`? Egal. Irgendwas spannendes wirste schon zu berichten haben. Am besten Tratsch. Damit kann ich hier was anfangen. Wie die Blumenhändlerin dort drüben. Die hat was mit dem Typen vom Tierladen. Wirklich. Ich hab das schon beobachtet. Die hat seit Wochen ihren Stand immer näher an den Laden von dem Tierhändler gestellt. Gerade nah genug dass ihre Blumen von dem Gestank dort nicht verwelken. Aber ich hab das ja sofort gesehen. Kennste doch, den Händler. Oder? der bringt immer diese riesigen Wollviecher mit. Diese haarigen Elekks.
Ach ich war schon soo lange nicht mehr weg von hier. Irgend was neues aus den Städten? Na kommt schon. Erzählt.

*amwasserkrugnippt*


----------



## Cysiaron (12. August 2009)

ulduar heißt die stadt. 
da gibt es zwerge mit bärten, zwerge ohne bärte. riesige zwerge, drachen und riesen. roboter im stimmenbruch und noch einiges anderes.
ich lass mir ja nach jedem besuch meine plattenrüstung reparieren, und ich muss sagen, dass die schmiede viel talent besitzen. die hämmern wirklich jede beule raus. nagut, es kostet mich immer einiges.
aber ich liefere immer eine saubere rüstung ab, da ich nach jedem run erstmal in ogrimmar duschen gehe.


----------



## Artherk (3. September 2009)

Na wenn ich schon mal da bin... du meine neue lederrüstung müsste mal impregniert werden sonst gehts da immer gleich nass durch... ach lassen wir das könntest du gleich meine ganzen klamotten reinigen sind von meinen alchemistischen forschungen immer ganz verspritzt  und ich glaub ich bin vorhin in nen taurenhaufen gestiegen wär ganz lieb von dir... verschmitzt lächel


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2009)

Einmal alles Waschen bitte.
Ich habe gerade erst 200 Bruehschlammer erledigt und wurde fast von gift Spuckenden spinnen umgebracht, die schlange die mich in das gruene zeuch in unterstadt gezerrt hat nicht zu vergessen...
Achja, und dann bitte nochmal die Dolche reinigen, ich habe damit gerade erst mehrere hunderte Flickwerkkonstrukte und andere ekelige dinger umgebracht, sie sind jetzt ganz schmutzig.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

*drängt sich dazwischen*
Hey, jetzt lasst sie doch mal. Ihr seht doch wie viel sie zu tun hat.
* deutet auf einen großen Wäschehaufen neben dem Zuber*
Schmeißt es dadruf,aber haut ab, wenn ihr nichts sinnvolles zu sagen habt!
* wendet sich an die Waschfau*
Hast du nen zweiten Zuber? Ich könnte dir helfen!

**20 Minuten später**

*krempelt sich die Ärmel hoch und beginnt, ein vollgeschmiertes Hemd zu schrubben*
Ich soll euch etwas erzählen? Tut mir leid, aber soviel neues gibt es da nicht.
* rubbel*
Ich habe die wildeten Gerüchte gehört. Die kann ich gerne an euch weitergeben. Wollt ihr sie hören?
* flucht, weil die Flecken einfach nicht rausgehen wollen*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. September 2009)

"Was? Nein, ich brauche keine Wäsche. Was für ein schlechter Magier muss man denn sein,
wenn man nichtmal seine eigenen Roben sauber halten kann?"
*nimmt die Kapuze ab*
"Und wenn das schon ein Schattenpriester vermag..."
*sich hinsetz*
"Aber wenn ihr etwas hören wollt kann ich euch etwas erzählen. Dann sagt ihr mir aber
wo ich den Magier Rhonin finde. Bin zum ersten und hoffentlich letzten mal in dieser Stadt."
*Seinen Stab vosichtig an die Wand lehn*
"Ein jede Geschichte beginnt mit einem 'es war eine finstere Nacht' oder ähnliches.
Das ist bei mir nicht der Fall. Es war ganz ruhig. Sternenklar. Ich war erst..."
*Setzt sich selbst auf einen Schemel und gibt erst jetzt zu erkennen, dass er untot ist*
"...vor etwa 2 Monaten erwacht. Doch ich war allen anderen schon weit voraus. Wie stolz
ich darauf war. Das änderte sich in dieser Nacht. Aus Stolz wurde Übermut."
*klopft sich mit der behandschuhten Hand an den Kopf*
"Eine dumme Form der Arroganz. Nun ja, so wie ich durch den Silberkiefer lief um meinen
Bestimmungsort zu erreichen, spricht etwas meine jungen Sinne an. Es fühlte sich an als
hätte ein Schattenpriester einen großen Zauber gewirkt. Ich ließ ab vom Weg und ging
in den Wald. In Richtung des Gefühls. Ich lief und lief, aber da war nichts! Und sosehr ich
mit meinem Innersten suchte, ich stoß auf keine Resonanz."
*Die Beine ausstreck und vorsichtig die Handschuhe auszieh*
Als Untoter braucht man nur wenig Schlaf. Nur alle drei Tage. Manche weniger. Ich war 
schon lange auf und legte mich hin. Ich hatte keine Angst vor Worgen oder änlichem Getier.
Ein Schattenpriester braucht nichts zu fürchten was eine Seele hat. Ich wachte kurz 
darauf auf. Es war noch dunkel. Was mich aber irritierte war, dass ich nichts gespürt hatte.
nichts schien sich mir zu nähern. Ich blickte mich noch einmal um. Diesmal wollte ich es wissen
was in diesen Wäldern spuckt. Ein Schemen? Ich stieg in die Schatten."
*Schattengestalt betret um dies zu demonstrieren*
Und ich sah ihn. Groß und doch klein, gewaltig und dennoch kaum zu spüren. 


*Auf die Uhr seh. Ach du Schande! Mein bus geht gleich ab! Ich schreib weiter wenn ich wieder da bin!*


----------

